# Chickenbone 2.21 Reds, Drum, Shark



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Decided the fight the cold wind and headed out to Chickenbone beach this morning around 5:30am. Glad we went because it was a GREAT day of fishing! As soon as the lines were in the water it was "FISH ON!" Ended up with one black drum, four redfish, and one shark. The first redfish I pulled in was probably the largest one I have ever caught! It measured 47" and was fat! The smallest red caught today was 33". Everything we caught today was released safely and unharmed.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a pretty good day ! Thanks for the report.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Envious for sure after minding the desk all day.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats a good catch! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks it was a great day! Glad we got it in before this weekend weather.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice job and that is one hell of a fat redfish. Looks like she has been eating well.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice! I talked to you guys on Monday down at pickens "asked if you guys got any pompano". I fished chicken bone that day with live fleas and fresh shrimp for a couple hrs without a single bite. Gonna try again this weekend.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yeah! We weren't in great spirits on Monday. Not a bit all day long. I caught the black drum on a pompano line I had out. I have been keeping one pomp line out but haven't caught one in a few weeks.


----------

